# Soft Plastics for Trout



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Heading off on a trip to TAS soon, and obviously, TAS is famous for trout. I am wondering what the best (what you have found the best), soft plastic for trout. Brand, Type and Size is really helpful, as well as jig head sizes.

Thanks,

SDrag


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Black and Gold berkley T tails. Nothing beats them.

http://www.sportsfishtasmania.com/phpBB ... =9&t=10271


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

pipnosis said:


> Black and Gold berkley T tails. Nothing beats them.
> 
> http://www.sportsfishtasmania.com/phpBB ... =9&t=10271


I have a packet of black and gold grubs you can have if there is time to post them before your trip (assuming you will need them before passing thru the east coast)


----------



## ScreamingDrag (Nov 25, 2013)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> I have a packet of black and gold grubs you can have if there is time to post them before your trip (assuming you will need them before passing thru the east coast)


Thanks Yeti, but don't worry about it. I'll drop down to BCF and grab some after school some time.

Thanks,

SDrag


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I've had success with squidgy wrigglers in the smallest sizes (they used to do a 35mm size)
natural colours are best, though the short lived hot tails were pretty good too


----------



## NomadJack (Dec 22, 2012)

I have used the Black and Gold T tails with success. But I have to tell you nothing beats mudeyes at Arthurs Lake. The trout up there love them.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

The Strike Tigers are good.
Bloke that makes them is a keen trout fisho.
The 1" nymphs can be dynamite - green and gold, black and gold and black caviar are good colours.
The new 2.4" T tails also work well, green/gold, black/gold, and my new favourite colour in the range - homebrew.
The damiki D grubs and 4" rippers, esp. in the green pumpkin should also work well but I haven't tried them yet.


----------

